
The tech bubble is imploding - base
https://www.reddit.com/r/investing/comments/44uf70/the_tech_bubble_is_imploding/
======
rocklikeme
I feel like the information is kind of vaguely presented in this post (I guess
to protect identities), but it is interesting to read. I'm not involved in VC
or the tech sector so my livelihood isn't at stake, but I do feel for anybody
that might be affected by things to come.

